# Walnut burl bricks



## GraiDawg (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi I’ve got a source with an effectively unlimited supply of walnut burl bricks (roughly 3x3x8) he’s selling at $22/brick. I’m wondering if anyone is interested at this price - I bought a few to see what they are like and the one I used made a beautiful cup





Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 3, 2019)

I am interested.


----------



## suefox51 (Jun 4, 2019)

interested


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 4, 2019)

Is roughly $38/lb or $44/BF a reasonable price for black walnut Burl?


----------



## acmaclaren (Jun 5, 2019)

I'd be interested in getting a brick.


----------



## J_B (Jun 5, 2019)

Count me in on a few for the 22.00 each.


----------



## GraiDawg (Jun 5, 2019)

Pm your addresses gang I can put them in the post 
I bought a few extra so I can send them on 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## penicillin (Jun 6, 2019)

In case it helps with pricing, my local Rockler has a bunch of "Crotch Walnut" boards at $12.99 per board-foot. The boards are relatively small, approximately 1 bf each. A typical board may be 16 inches long by 8 inches wide by 1 inch thick. The grain goes every direction. I would not use a hand plane on these boards.


----------



## Lmstretch (Aug 21, 2019)

Do you still have any of the black walnut Burl blanks for $22.00?


----------

